# Tuner Fest 8/27



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I hope i can see most of you at the Pomona Fairground on the 27th. Its the sunday after the Mazda Import World Finals. I really want to check out some of the cars that will be there. Maybe we can have a pre show "roll out" as many have called it around here.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

This is right in LIUSPEED's backyard, so a rollout at his crib would be ideal. What do you think man, are you down for another rollout. I'll check this later to see what develops. Peace


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

U CAN COUNT ME IN FOR THE ROLLOUT











MY 99SENTRA SEhttp://MEMBERS.CARDOMAIN.COM/1Q2W3E4R5T


----------

